# Breath test



## 16241 (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm booked in for a breath test tomorrow. Can anyone give me some information about what to expect/ what is being tested for etc?What I've been told up to now is they are testing for H Pylori plus "other things". H Pylori I have already had a negative blood test for. They said it's a go and blow into a tube, drink some orange juice, then blow into a tube 20 mins later.Sounds very simple, but I have no idea what else they are testing for. I also don't know if I can expect to be able to go straight to work afterwards, or does the "orange juice" have side effects which would make it unadvisable (I had planned to work at home for the day but have just been told I have to go in to the office).I'd appreciate any more info from anyone who's had something similar.


----------



## Karene (Dec 11, 2007)

Is the breath test you're having a Lactulose Breath Test? I have had that test done 3 times so i can share my experience (which wasn't too bad) if that's what you're having.


----------



## Karene (Dec 11, 2007)

Never mind...I just noticed you posted that in October...haha...hope it went well!


----------

